# Monosuki vs Mambi



## Mambi (Jun 2, 2020)

<_the clouds are sparse atop the mountain, a cliff-side drop a ways away with a mountainside on the other...a beautiful waterfall in the distance. A shimmering hole appears in the air and the black cat of chaos emerges from it with glowing eyes and a wicked grin. The glow fades as the portal closes and he addresses the sky>
_
Attention to those who watch the multiverse, *let the next battle begin!!!
*
The first opponent is the portal casting chaos cat who many already know well...* @Mambi !!! *<_he bows and waves to the birds flying by_>

His opponent, trained by the one and only @Ruki-the-Zorua , the foxy feline himself, *Monosuki Tyakushi Lavushi IV, *also known as*, Monosuki!!! *<_he emerges from a larger portal across from the cat and waves>

<the cat cracks his claws as the portal closes> _All right, you've probably seen what I can do, let's mix things up a bit this time. Let's see what *you* can do first, my foxy friend! _<the cat laughs and his eyes glow brightly as he gets into a defensive stance>_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

The Aurian looked around, never having seen this part of Earth yet. "Man....if this wasn't a fight, I'd explore this place a little more....but oh well!," Monosuki said playfully, bowing to the other feline to where his nose touched the ground. "It's an honor to battle you! Now, let's test the waters. What could be done?..."


----------



## Mambi (Jun 2, 2020)

_<the cat smiles playfully at the creature before him. His instincts to play overcoming his patience, he quickly opens a portal and reaches into it. You jump as you feel a paw touching your tail as he laughs and pulls his paw back_> 

Ooooo, very soft!! Couldn't resist...after the sparring, we _have _to go romping through a field somewhere!!! <_winks_> So, welcome to Earth! Shall we? <_the cat bows and digs his claws into the ground, ready for anything_>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

The Aurian gasps a bit, feeling the other feline touch his tail through what looked like....a portal? "Oooh, I didn't know earth cats knew how to make those too!," Monosuki said happily, smiling as he put both paws together. "I'm assuming these portals are connected to my home-world galaxy correct? The Andromeda one? If so, I can't wait to see what other worldly terrors you'll bring! But first, let me show you something to start us off....," Monosuki giggled. And with that, he muttered something of an otherworldly language, jumping through the ground, appearing in the shadow of the other cat. "Ta-da! I can appear in other people's shadows too! So, keep this in mind!," the Aurian reminded, hopping back to his physical body. "I have a feeling you'll be fun to play with!," The Feline Vulpine giggled, wagging his tail playfully. "I'll take you up on that offer after battle too!"


----------



## Mambi (Jun 2, 2020)

<_the cat tilts his head inquisitively> _No, my portals only link to my home realm actually, about a millionth of a claw-width apart, then re-open here wherever...why again am I explaining this to you? <_the cat laughs, then jumps startled as you suddenly appear out of his dark outline>_ Ooooo, nice trick!!! <_the cat nods, impressed_> Of course, now I know about it...Sun Zsu and all that jazz! <_the cat giggles and opens a portal beside him, and jumping through it re-appears in front of the waterfall, the spray obscuring the immediate shadows in the slight fog as he smiles knowingly> _I can clearly see you're going to have a lot of surprises for me! Can't wait to play!_ <teeheehee>_

By the way, are you more fox or feline? Hard to tell from here...come on up closer! <_the cat quickly opens a portal under your feet and you fall through it in surprise, dropping in front of the cat but landing on your feet with grace to the admiration of the cat_> OK that settles it, feline soul for sure! Just had to test <_he winks and readies for your next move.._.>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

Monosuki gave a small nod, giggling a little as he watched the other feline. "Ah, well, that indeed settles my suspicions. Your portals will be a tricky one to deal with....but I'm sure it'll be fine...," the Aurian said softly, wagging his tail a little as he got ready."Sun Tzu? That sounds like something fancy....where have I heard that before?.....," Monosuki recalled, thinking for a minute. Upon falling through the portal and landing on his feet, the white feline vulpine laughed a little, smiling at the cat. "Well, I was going to say feline, but that kinda settles it for yourself. Now the fox part on the other paw, that's where this kicks in...," Monosuki grinned, getting on all fours. His tail expanded to the size of a bed, then went razor sharp, going harder than steel. "This is the natural defense we have! It makes our tails stronger than Earth's tanks, but more deadly!," the Aurian says cheerily, swinging it at the ground to show. The ground gave a loud rumble as the tail smashed down on the Earth, shaking for a few seconds, then going back still. "That's just a _gentle _sway, but enough demonstrating, let's get to the fun!," Monosuki cheerily said, standing upright as his paw started to glow.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 3, 2020)

Cat...fox...good blend, but I'm just going to say 'fox' for simplici..._<the cat gets cut off as your tail alters and slams into the ground, and after bracing himself after the earth shaking, smiles> _Yup, that's pretty tough for a tail! I like the fluffy version better though...does it revert back when you're unconscious? <_the cat grins wickedly and readies himself cautiously...clearly his opponent had a lot of unknown tricks so a direct attack was going to have to wait. To test his opponent, he opens a portal above his head and as a large rock approaches, the cat watching to see how he responds, paying close attention to the energy field around the fox's paw>
_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 3, 2020)

Monosuki nods happily, wagging his tail as it reverted back to normal. "Yep! When we are knocked out, our tails go back to the gentle softness that is was originally, just so that anyone who tries to help us will be safe!," the Aurian said, looking at the feline. He watched him for some time, tilting his head as he looked up to see a large rock appear above him. His tail, having an instinct of it's own, hardened and sharpened, developing small, jagged little points as it caught the rock, curling around it like an anaconda, crushing it to pebbles. "Whoops, did I forget to mention that since we as Aurians have tails like these, they too, in kind, have a mind of their own to defend the current Aurian?," Monosuki giggled, his tail shaking off the pieces. "Neat one, but here, this is a little warm up gift!," the cat fox laughed, tossing the energy ball at the ground. "This works a little like a portal, but....in a different way of course. Well, now that I say it, it can be used for anything! Like this for example!," the feline vulpine shouted, picking up the blast and tossing it at the feline. "Now...if I extend the angle....," the Aurian whispered, snapping his fingers as the tiny blast turned into a car sized fireball. "Ah, it still works! Try to block it! Or anything!," Monosuki cheered, wagging his tail excitedly as he watched the blast blaze towards his foe.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 4, 2020)

<_the cat laughs as his eyes glow_> Block? Oh please...first rule of combat: never block what you don't have to...wastes energy! <_a portal appears and he dives into it, and it closes as the fireball passes over nothing_. _As you are watching the fireball closely, you suddenly feel the cat falling onto your back as he digs his claws into your body lightly for grip. Quickly he slices a bit of your hair with his claws and laughs as he flips off of you, falling into another portal as he falls. He emerges several feet away with that part of your fur in his paws> _

I'm keeping this for a keepsake! <_a small portal opens and he deposits the fur into it, smiling as it closes_._ Another larger portal then opens behind you, and the cat giggles as you hear a loud roar emerging from it quickly getting louder...just as you see a herd of gazelle running towards you in a blind panic, hyenas in hot pursuit. You brace for impact as the chaos approaches..._


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 4, 2020)

The Aurian tilted his head a little, eyeing the portals. "Huh...never seen that befo-eep!," the feline vulpine yelps, feeling the other cat on his back. He roots his paws into the floor, keeping himself from falling over. He gave a small yip as a small strand of fur was cut off, watching as the feline disappeared and kept the fur. "Hm....well, that's fine by me. Just make sure you don't expose it to water!," Monosuki joked, meowing in confusion from hearing the roar behind him. He watched as a herd of gazelle rush towards him, his ear twitching as he listened to the hyenas in pursuit. "Oooh, a stampede! I've loved those!," the Aurian exclaimed excitedly, jumping into the mass of fleeting gazelle, disappearing into the hordes. A small sound of effort could be heard, and the Aurian was later seen riding one of the panicked gazelle, cheering happily. "Maybe riding wild animals was more fun than I thought!," Monosuki said happily, hopping off of them as he curled into a defensive ball, his tail hardening as the stampede rushed over him.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 5, 2020)

<_the cat grins and whispers_> Next time I make it elephants...<_he watches with interest as the stampede barrels safely over his opponent's hardened form> 
_
Ok...you can roll into a ball, so can I. Time for some games...do you like pinball?? <_the cat opens a portal and runs straight into it, diving into a ball at the last second. Then in a flurry of chaos, you feel the rolled-up cat smash into your left side and bounce off, falling through another portal and suddenly smashing into your back. He bounces off you again and falling through yet another portal you suddenly feel a face full of black fur as the cat careens into your face, bounces off and falls through another portal, then scream in shock as the cat ball emerged from between your legs and smashes straight into your nuts. As you writhe in pain, the can falls back through the same portal and rolls out of another portal formed a few feet away and bounces back to his feet.> _Lucky for you, no claws *that *time! _<laughs uproariously_>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 5, 2020)

Monosuki tilted his head a little, peeking up from his ball. "Pinball? I haven't heard of that before!," the Aurian exclaimed happily, unraveling as he got up. It was a bad move on his end, since the chaos cat started to go and use his portals to attack. But what Monosuki had expected was unnatural. He yelped as the cat bounced off of him the first time, winced as he smashed into his back, his whiskers twitching a little. The Aurian coughed a bit from the face-ful of fur, shaking his head a little. He barely recovered as the black cat went straight at him again, giving out a high screech as he ran straight into his jewels. Monosuki's face screwed up in agony, falling to the floor as he rolled around, whining. "O-Oowww! Why there?!?," the Aurian cried, panting as he wiped his face with his tail. Staggering to his feet, tail between his legs, he gave a soft smile at the cat's playful demeanor. "I'll admit....not even the Golden Gladiator hit me there before......a-alright......," the Aurian groaned, sinking to his knees. He hadn't been hit there, at *all*, so it was a real pain. After a few moments of recovery, Monosuki slid back to his feet, wincing a little as he moved his tail. "Alright, nothing wrong with a low blow, thankful for no claws though. But now, I have my own form of payback, in the best way!," Monosuki said happily, getting on all fours. He muttered a strange incantation, then stood back up, cracking his neck. "Let me show you the power of Ra Sho Shen....," the feline vulpine said, roaring loudly as a blue aura appeared around him. His fur sparked yellow, making him hyper as he dashed about, leaping and sprinting from area to area in blinding speed. His fur changed to green, allowing him to be connected to the Earth, summoning trees and boulders from seemingly nowhere. His fur and eyes went red, allowing total control of the flames and the fury of fire. Then, his fur went purple, and he sat there for a moment. "Whoops, wrong one....," Monosuki said nervously, going back to blue. "Well, now that the all rounder aura is set, I'm going in!," the cat fox roared, dashing straight for the black feline, then disappearing, his voice echoing all over. Then, he appeared in the sky, a black galaxy looking sphere in his paws. "Try this on for size!," the Aurian said, tossing it at him. "We as Black Aurians used this small little pocket black hole as a juggling ball, so let's see how Earth cats play with balls of galactic, gravity pulling yarn!"


----------



## Mambi (Jun 5, 2020)

<_the cat snickers as he sees your response to the low blow_> Oh I couldn't resist...wanted to introduce you to something new! You can thank me later...<_he giggles as he watches your aura form and sees you darting about, and realizes that even his enhanced senses, while capable, were having difficulty tracking your movements. He remembers to be on alert for that move again as you rush the cat. He braces for attack as you suddenly appear with the black object in paw. The cat yelps as he's suddenly pulled skyward attracted to the ball and he recognizes the effect right away. Opening a portal he tries to pass it away but it's own density and gravity renders that impossible and it passes right through the portal unaffected. Gripping the earth as he's pulled upwards, he opens a portal below him and as a black hole appears on the other side, the wind rushes into it as it's own gravity pulls the cat back. Stabilized between the 2 gravity wells cancelling each other out, he opens a second portal above. the first one, pulling it higher and higher as it's attracted to the hole. He then releases the 2 portals and the 3 holes collide and with a deafening boom and a shockwave that gets diverted into the portal void, the 3 holes merge and shatter as the cat quickly closes the portals before the blast destroys us all_> 

You *play* with those??? <the cat nods in admiration> Ok, I'll admit to being impressed...but as you can see, I'm no stranger to playing with them either! <_the cat's eyes glow as he tries to map your weaknesses...>_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 6, 2020)

The Aurian watched in surprise as the cat found out an elaborate way of using the portals to his advantage, making sure that they all collided with one another. "Ah! You earth cats are really creative! Man, I wish I had someone as fun as you back on Auravius.....we could have looots of fun!," Monosuki said happily, wagging his tail as he landed back on the ground safely. "Now, how about we make this game more fun? I just love a game as to where the enemy knows my weakness.....it just makes it so interesting!," the feline vulpine said softly, wagging his tail. "Tell you what, I'll tell you three key weaknesses, and it'll be up to you to find out the rest! One," the cat fox said, moving his ear aside. "This is a weak spot here, riiight on our backs. Our tails are large, but not because we are a space species. They are large because they serve as a shield for our backs, since they are tender, this tail hardens to protect us, hence why I always face you. Two, our ears! Pretty obvious, since these are like our sensors, and if you pull them, scream into them, it really affects us heavily. And lastly, these whiskers! Since we have been trained to resist pain, it'll take some strain, but if you pull them hard enough, or pull one off, it throws off our balance drastically!," the Aurian said, pretending to be dizzy as he fell onto the ground with a thud. He got back up, laughing as he brushed himself off. "Now that I told you my weak points, it'll be up to you to figure out the rest of them. But that also means I'll be stepping up my attack and defense. And I'm _not _falling for another nut shot. Gawd that hurt.....," the feline vulpine muttered to himself, his paws and feet glowing purple. "Now, I'll play your style. let's see who's portals can out-portal the other!," Monosuki said playfully, opening  a purple portal. "I even gave it a color to distinguish ours apart! Now, let the games begin!," the Aurian yipped, diving into the portal, closing behind him. The cat fox's playful, yet eerie laughter echoed across the fighting area, a low rumble being heard in the distance.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 7, 2020)

<_the can grins and shakes his head as you disappear into a purple portal_> Oh you *clearly* never read Sun Zsu! If you did, you'd know you *never* reveal your weaknesses!!! Anyway, I got a fox to hunt! 

<_the cat scans the distance for the fox without success, and in a flash gets an idea.  He opens a portal midway up in the sky and hidden from somewhere you watch as a relatively small fiery rock emerges and travels horizontally across the battlefield silently. As you watch the ball pass overhead curiously, you suddenly hear a deafening *BOOM* as the acoustical shock-wave from sonic boom created rumbles across the land. Overwhelming your sensitive ears, you cry out in pain as the cat's own ears perk up. He quickly opens a portal and peeks around where the scream came from, sniffing the air until he catches your foxy scent and his whiskers start twitching> _*

There* you are!!! <_the cat quickly portals to your location and sees you on the ground holding your ears as you look up_. _He opens a portal in front of you, and a copy of "The Art of War" drops onto the ground_> If the book survives this battle, you might want to peruse it a little. It's one thing to have information, it;'s another to known h0ow to *use* it. Power without skills is a flailing wolverine baby...dangerous but easy to counter. <_you start to rise as 2 portals opens above your head, and a fighter jet screams out of one and into the other suddenly as they both close, the roar and whine of the engines driving you back to the ground in pain. The cat's  eyes glow again and opening a portal quickly in front of your nose and in front of himself, he quickly reaches into it and grabs a handfull of your whiskers while you're recovering before you can react> _Can't exactly portal away while I have *these *now, can you? Let's see how good you are at getting out of binds like this! <laughs> I have lots of practice...do you? <teeheehe>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 7, 2020)

The Aurian hides among the portals, watching and waiting to see what the other cat does. Monosuki listened to the sounds, tilting his head a little. "Oh? What's he doi-AAAH!," The Aurian cried, falling to the ground as he held his head in anguish. "O-oow! That was too loud...," Monosuki whined, shaking a little as he laid there. Upon slowly getting up, he looked at the book that the cat dropped to the floor, titled the Art of War. "I've never seen this book before.....or...this is a book right?....," the feline vulpine asked, rubbing his ears a little. Just as he was about to recover, he cried out again from the fighter jets roaring above him, clasping his paws over his ears as he saw the portal. He let out a small gasp as the other feline grabbed a fistful of his whiskers, whimpering a bit. "W-well.....guess I'm in a bit of a pickle!....," Monosuki joked, sweating nervously. "Although.....you forgot my main trump card.....or....you probably forgot.......," the cat fox said, smirking a little. He stopped, breathed in, and faded into the cat's shadow, grabbing hold of it, which in turn, rendered the cat held in place. "And portaling out won't work.....but this buys a little time for what's next......"


----------



## Mambi (Jun 8, 2020)

<_the cat turns in surprise as the fox merges and grabs his shadow, wriggling to try and get free_> That is a neat trick! <_giggles madly as he squirms> _Grabbing shadows...very cool!! 

Hard to beat that...so guess I'll just have to remove it as an option from the battlefield then!!!<_you tilt your head at the statement when the cat opens a small portal high in the air and quickly closes his eyes. From the portal, a blinding white light emerges and overwhelms all shadows in the area with it's brilliance. As the shadow disappears, the cat seizes the chance to portal into the basin of the waterfall and calls out to you as he closes the sky portal>
_
All water and spray, no shadows here to go through...but my portals don't care about that at all! <_he opens a small one beside you and himself and sprays you with the waterfall, a fish hitting you in the head as the water pours over you_>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

The feline vulpine smirked a bit, tilting his head at that comment. "Wait wh-," Monosuki was about to say, but watched as the feline portaled himself to a position of relative advantage, yelping as he went back into his own physical body. The Aurian smiled softly, wagging his tail slowly as he watched the cat. "Your good, I'll give you that!," the fox cat said, yelping as the water hit him. His tail instinctively took most of the water, but some still got Monosuki in the face, yipping as the fish hit him. Monosuki picked up the fish, poking it curiously. "Oooh....and what might this legless creature be?," the Aurian asked, poking the fish and sniffing it. "I just might save this for later......but for now, back to nature you go!," the Aurian said cheerily. He made a gesture with his paw, enveloping the fish in a bubble of water, safely placing him back in the waterfall. "Now that is pretty cool! But since you seem to know my tricks, now it's time for the treat!," Monosuki said. He gave the feline a small smile, glowing a mix of red, blue and yellow. "Sorry for what's about to happen, just know there are no hard feelings!," the Aurian said, a low, unearthly growl emitting from him. He took a stance, his fur slowly turning red as his pupils shrank. They faded completely as his teeth grew sharp as razors. The Cat fox got on all fours, his fur standing on end as his tail resembled a sharp scythe. He let out a roar that shook the ground, panting angrily. Seems the transformation he was going through was incredibly painful, but he had to tap into something of unbridled power. The ridges of his fur were lines with yellow, and alien blue markings appeared on his head and arms. The feline vulpine snarled angrily, getting up. He took one step, but seemingly disappeared, flashes of him appearing out of nowhere, then back in again. He appeared behind the cat, picking him up and tossing him in the air. Before the feline could react with portals, Monosuki put his paws together, a mythic red bond appearing. "_Teke ano alovu, tas en sou!," _The feline vulpine yelled in an unknown language, red bonds wrapping around the cat's arms, holding him still. Monosuki appeared above him, grabbed him again, and used the Speed of the Yellow Aura to plummet to the ground at an elevated rate, smashing into the ground below, leaving a massive crater. Monosuki got up, Quick-Stepping to a nearby tree, watching and waiting to see what effect laid out.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 8, 2020)

<_the cat grins playfully as you save the fish_> Hard feelings? Why I'd never have any for...HEY! <_his words are cut off abruptly as he finds himself suddenly shackled by his paws. With no time to react, he looks up as your shadow passes over his trapped form. He wriggles futilely as the bonds hold him tight...no place to drop into if he portaled anywhere as long as the bonds were secure! You glimpse his eyes starting to glow as he screams in anticipation of the shockwave as you approach from above...>

<You look on as the dust clears from the crater, wondering the state of the cat. As the breezes blow over the hole in the earth and the dusty mist clears, you see the cat crouching and covering himself underneath a large shimmering portal. Looking inside the portal from your vantage point above the crater, you see a silver metallic-looking mass like a wall. The cat opens his eyes slowly and extends a paw, feeling around carefully. The portal then closes as the cat slowly rises and pants> _

Edge of a...fragment of a...dead white dwarf. <_deep breath_> Nothing's ever cracked it yet, but still...THAT was one good hit though!!! <_the cat laughs and nods in respect remembering the fish_> I'm glad you like nature though, please let me introduce you to some of it! <_the cat smiles wickedly and a portal opens by the tree you're near, a swarm of angry bees emerging. As you're distracted, he opens a portal by your feet and a bunch of piranha spill out onto your feet. As they snap at you, the portal closes and another one opens by your rear, a white polar bear's paw taking a swipe at you and missing. As you try and deal with the chaos, the cat suddenly appears and attacks from a portal in front of you, flipping over your swarmed head and dropping onto your back. You feel his claws digging deep as he grips you and laughs in your ears impishly, holding on tightly and riding your back as you deal with the multiple threats..> _


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Monosuki stared and watched, calming down as he reverted back to normal. He gasped as he saw that the feline was seemingly unharmed, nodding a little. "Huh, that's pretty good! So far, there hasn't been a Golden Gladiator alive that had the ability to even remotely survive the Pummeling Downward Spiral of the Flaming Fox Feline before!," the Aurian chirped, wagging his tail quickly. "Introduce me to more nature? Ooh, by all means!," Monosuki said, giving a grand gesture with his paw. He yelped at the bee swarm above his head, his tail reacting fast as it swayed around, trying to shoo the bees off, but mainly protecting Monosuki. The Aurian gave a small gasp of surprise as he looked down at the piranhas, yelping as he basically started tap dancing just to not have them bitten. The cat fox gave a small growl of frustration, but yipped as the other cat dug into his sensitive back. Monosuki cried out, trembling now as he dealt with all these forces at once. The Aurian was brought to his knees, shaking as the other cat dug into his soft fur. "O-ouch....w-well played.....I didn't think I'd have to use this for this fight......but I suppose I need to start taking this seriously...," Monosuki said softly, smirking a bit. He got back up, with seemingly no effort, and started to power up. He yelled loudly, a red aura forming around him. His roar was even more distorted as he yelled out, a blast of surreal energy surrounding him. "RA......SHO...SHEN....TIMES!....," Monosuki struggled, surpassing his current limit of power. "Grr, forget it! RA SHO SHEN TIMES TWELVE!," The Aurian roared, shaking the very ground as he made all of the portal issues disappear. His fur glowed a bright blue, and his hair shone with a radiant blue as the red aura surrounded him, serving as  a power booster, and a heat field. "I didn't think you'd push me this far, but now I'm done playing games! Or for that matter....let's make the game more fun!," Monosuki roared, shaking the Earth again as he gathered his power. "NOW I'LL SHOW YOU THE REAL POWER OF THE AURIANS!," The feline vulpine roared, disappearing out of sight. He had already tossed the cat from behind him with his tail, also avoiding any serious issue. He roared and growled, taking his stance on the opposing side of the cat. His bare power alone shook the earth, but when he yelled, a massive crater formed where he stood, and the seething hot aura around him blazed brilliantly. "NOW I'M COMING FOR YOU!," Monosuki roared, dashing with the full extent of the quick step. The air was cut thing as the Aurian closed the gap between him and the cat in less than a second. Before the other feline could portal out to safety, Monosuki charged one, grand hit, followed with a flurry of others. "Blue Aura Cannon!," the Aurian roared, smashing his fist deep into the feline's stomach. He then unleashed a flurry of highly charged punches, all poised in not so critical areas intentionally. He rounded the brutal assault off with one kick to the back, appearing in front of him, though at  a safe distance. Monosuki  waited for the dust to settle to see what effect Ra Sho Shen times twelve had on the Chaos Cat. Hopefully something......


----------



## Mambi (Jun 9, 2020)

<_the cat laughed with confidence as he watches you flail about, until he quickly found himself flying in the air thrown from you. His eyes start to glow as he prepares to portal back to you when the glow fades as he's suddenly wracked in pain as you attack him from seemingly everywhere at once. As you cease the attack, the cat lays on the ground doubled over in agony, shakily trying to stand as his body fails him. He attempts to open a portal to counter-attack, but they open and close randomly around him as his focus is lost from the pain. As his eyes close and he winces, he holds his stomach tightly and coughs, a small amount of blood hitting the ground as he does, and as he tries to stand, his curvy spine straightens and he falls back to the floor to recover, moaning softly and breathing raspily> 

<he holds up a single paw and lifts his head> _Ok...that one hurt!!! That one...<_cough_>...that one hurt a *lot*...<_the cat tries to stand shakily again, clearly needing more time to recover but determined nonetheless..._> Armour...maybe I should...consider some...<_he tries to form another portal to escape but the shimmering air does not open this time as he drops to his knees, shaking his head dizzily and holding himself weakly as he falls to the ground again. The shimmer vanishes as the cat looks up at you and smiles slightly, his feline form sprawled out on the ground in a heap> 
_
Does...does your species...have a word for_...*surrender*? <he coughs again and tries to compose himself slightly with deep breaths> _just in case...I might need it...<_ugh_> Now we're...even for the...nut shot...<_weakly smiles_>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

The feline vulpine stood there, panting lightly as he watched the dust fade away slowly. He looked at the feline sprawled on the ground, going on over to him. Monosuki gave a small exhale, the red form still shining bright as he bent and sat on his knees. Looking down at the wounded Chaos Feline, Monosuki smiled a bit, his red form and monstrous energy disappearing. "Yes, there is a word for surrender. It's called Kakitai.....," Monosuki said softly, offering his paw to his adversary. Dare this feline try anything and Monosuki will be ready, but for the most part, it looked like he might be too battered to go that far. Besides, the Aurian still had one trick up his sleeve that he hadn't used yet, and Ra Sho Shen might've been a bit overboard with him. "Are you alright? I have a  little herb that can make this all go away....but still....are you still my enemy in battle, or has the will dispersed?," the Fox cat asked, holding out his paw. He waited for the cat to respond, swishing his tail around slightly as he stood there. He felt a little bad for going that rough with him, but thought, maybe it was for the best. Monosuki started to judge his own actions, but quickly cast his doubts aside. Now, it was a gamble, waiting to see what his rival would do as he stood with bated breath, his tail tensed for any tricks that may come.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 9, 2020)

<_the cat reaches up his paw and starts to scratch into the dirt of the ground_> How...do you spell that again? <_he weakly laughs and extends his paw to meet yours> _Yeaaah, I'm done...you win! <_nods in respect_> Oooo, you *are *stronger than you look you know. Thanks for the herbs though but it's fine...once I can form a portal again I got some healing serums at the den. A good fight and a fair win! <_rubs his ribs a bit_> Need to look into...flexible armouring...I think...(_ouch_)!

I'm just going to lay here a while...watch the sun pass...try to breathe...<_he smiles and collapses to the ground again>...o_nce I've healed up...we have to go scampering...<_he lays his paw over yours, and with a slight groan passes out almost instantly as you stand over him...realizing that the cat while fast and agile and tricky, surprisingly appears to have only bare protection at all once you can connect with him..._>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Monosuki gave a small laugh, smiling at the feline that laid on the floor. "I'll tell you again once you'v regained the energy, but for now, you need to re-", the feline vulpine stopped, watching as the black Chaos Cat laid his paw on his own, seeing that he passed out. "Oh shoot, maybe I did it a bit too rough....I'll be sure to limit myself next time...use the other ones.....," the Aurian said softly to himself, getting up. He smiled softly at the cat, picking him up carefully. "Now that's a rarity. He's a real warrior, I'll give him that. I honestly think if I didn't have Ra Sho Shen in my corner, he really would've gotten the best of me....he's tricky, and whatever that book was...oh crap, the book!," Monosuki yipped, carefully making his way over. He scooped up the book with his tail, looking it over. "The.....Art of War? Huh, Sunny D made this book! I wonder if it's as good as he says!," Monosuki pondered, extending his paw out to the surface. "_Kanliki ontu sa'ra, un'to lo de ve'rre lobby!," _Monosuki recited in his language, making his purple portal, leading back to the lobby. He went inside, taking the cat with him, and put the serums in the unconscious cat's paw, sitting next to him as he closed the portal. "And I'm gonna sit next to you! I have an untold respect for you and your skill, and it's only fair to show the same courtesy you showed on the battlefield......," the cat fox said softly, sitting on his large tail as he smiled a little, always making sure to be by the Chaos cat's side. "What a worthy foe....."


----------

